# Painted my car :D



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

These pics are really bad and really quick. When I get a chance I will find a location and take some pics that really do it justice. Oh, these are completely color correct. The car is now arancio (lambo orange).


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice! I like it a lot. How much did that cost you?


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice color! But you neeeeed new rims.. lol the Tiburon was the only quality car to come out of hyundai


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its really pretty, like a hot-wheels car.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i love the rims actually.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Bear!

I do like that colour...but not so much the fabric interior.  

*another random yelling of names*
Kristin! Where have you been? I hope you're well; haven't seen you around here too much lately.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

nice shots.

i wish i could take some "glamour shots" of my car, but it's not a pretty car, the paint sucks, and it's usually dirty.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice. love the colour


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

better ones are on their way as well


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

still driving the tib I see bear  wicked pics dood


----------



## excalibur08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice!!!!! Love the color and the interior.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

thx guys.

I've been workin on tank lately...I just can't seem to get a decent pic of it. Maybe I'll try again today.


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow nice job on the paint job. Is that interior stock? Black Alcantara? I really like the orange stitching as well. 

Nice job on making your car look clean and not too ricey/gaudy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

haha, you have to use the tennis ball trick to park your car? :razz:
My friend has to use that to park in the garage because her car is way too big for her. haha


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Now all you need is a lowering kit, some lower offset rims and a 50 shot of nitrous =] By the way, tib being the only nice thing to come out of hyundai? I think not. Genesis anyone?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats a pretty sick tiburon I've always loved that car since NFSUG. Are you gonna put a body kit and maybe do an engine swap on it?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Beautiful work. WHat color was it originally? When you open the door is the original paint show or did they do the doors too?


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

are those cars RWD or FWD?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

All the rest will stay stock. This is my commuting car to school (hour away w/out traffic) and will probably get used until it explodes 

The stock color was silver, but yes all of the jams were painted. It looks much better than it could have if it came out of the factory in this color.

And its fwd...sadly.

Thx guys


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

heh thats 1 of my 2 complaints about the tib,, its beautiful but fwd  and to short for the 6,8" guy sadly other then that I would so be driving one


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Playin' around in the rain today I got to check how well the weather sealing worked on my 1D and 24-70mm.

Here's the results


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks real nice Bear. Love the color.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

That is AMAZING. I totally love it! I have a red Tib, but it's a couple years old--LOVE the new ones. LOVE the color!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you ever want to repaint your car again. I am sure this lady would love to help.
http://bellasugar.com/2627519


----------

